# 2 year old male has bitten my teen stepdaughter twice



## tammymeyer4 (Jul 13, 2010)

My stepdaughters visit during the summer and summer 2009 and just today, he bit her while she was sitting on the swing. Is this him being mad that she's not playing with him or is this a sign of aggression? He's not aggressive any other time and it's only happened these two times. Not sure if I should consider giving him up (which I don't want to do) or if he can be corrected. Please help.....


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. I hope your step daughter is ok. We need a lot more information to comment about the dog and what happened. If you'll please write something about the dogs age, normal behavior, age of step daughter, what was going on in the yard at the time. Stuff like that. You'll get some very good feedback.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Well I don't think it would be that the dog is "mad" for her not playing. What were they doing when the dog bit? Did he snarl, or bark or was it a playful nip? There is a difference between agressive biting and play biting.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Are there other signs of aggression with this? Or could this be playful nipping (which really hurts sometimes from a GSD)? My female nipped my 13 year old sister in law sister once while she was swinging her arms around, it still left a mark but it was clearly playful (gsds play hard). Its the fast motion she goes for as she has a high prey drive (chases things with quick movements, she HAS to try and catch it!!!). Prey drive and aggression are very different. Your dog is older than mine though...so im not sure if this applies...this is a really good place to turn to. I cant give much advice, but very experienced others here have been an amazing help to me. Welcome .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

tammymeyer4 said:


> My stepdaughters visit during the summer and summer 2009 and just today, he bit her while she was sitting on the swing. Is this him being mad that she's not playing with him or is this a sign of aggression? He's not aggressive any other time and it's only happened these two times. Not sure if I should consider giving him up (which I don't want to do) or if he can be corrected. Please help.....


Not enough info, but I know it's not cause he was mad at her for not playing with him..

Was a toy involved? Do they normally play together? How is his bite inhibition?

How did he do in dog classes? What does your trainer recommend? How is he when you take him out in public with others? How is he with all your other company?


----------



## tammymeyer4 (Jul 13, 2010)

He is very sweet and does like people/strangers. She doesn't really ever play with him and a toy was involved. He kept dropping it for her to pick up and throw and she ignores him. My stepdaughter is 16 and my pup is 2. The only time I've ever seen him be "aggressive" was toward a puppy that I was holding. My daughter said he made more of a wimper when he did it and it was a scrape with one fang tooth, not a closed mouth bite. I was not out there but told her to tell me as accurately as possible as I would have to consider her safety over his. He was behind her and had dropped his toy for her to throw. That's all the detail I know. He had also been to the vet this morning and recieved all his yearly shots which the vet said would make him somewhat groggy.... I hope this is enough info, as I appreciate all feedback.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sure this was simply a play thing. He's not mad at her at all, and if anything he was cranky from shots. It reminds alot of what i saw with my sister in law. My solution has been lots of exercise and tracking. i give her a job so she is not bored. A tired dog is a happy dog . I def wouldn't give up on her...just take her for an extra walk or throw a toy around more often. How is her obedience?


----------



## Maximus (Jun 17, 2010)

I would have liked to have seen the incident, but I have to agree that it sounds like he just gripped her to try and get her to engage in playing. Aggression would most likely have had a somewhat different outcome.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My young dog might put his teeth on me too to get me to play. It would be out of an eagerness to engage me and having few other methods of communication at his disposal. Not all teeth on me is aggression in my house. Mouthy bugger pup I have.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

It sounds to me like he was trying to get her to play with him. Seriously if he was angry with her and meant to hurt her you would know about it. Perhaps he can sense her indifference towards him and he is trying to engage her in something he thinks is fun. This is all just my opinion.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I think if he was serious, your stepdaughter would have needed stitches! It sounds like he was trying to initiate play and he upped the ante. This type of bite (if I understand what you are saying) can be observed with dog to dog play. This is a tough call and a tough situation. How does your daughter feel about this?


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

Does she ignore him because she doesn't want to play or is she afraid of him?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It sounds to me like he was grating his teeth against her hand trying to engage her to play. It's not acceptable..but it's not a bite.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Don't let him go out with her, just keep him with you when she visits. Some people aren't dog people. Some people aren't BIG dog people.

That's all fine but you want to set up both of them for as much success as you can, and that's with you in the picture and in control of the situation.

My Bretta would bite me each and every time we have a tug toy out if I wasn't EXTREMELY careful and make sure I have long tug toys. It is NOT agression, it's her crazy drive. But it will draw blood and hurt like the dickens, so I REALLY watch her when she tries to draw people into her games with toys.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

How is your stepdaughter and what are her feelings toward your GSD? 16 is a hard age nowdays.


----------



## tammymeyer4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank y'all! I feel better and this morning I got up and played with him THEN took him on a run! I really do need to start taking him out running more and play with him. This is SUCH a beautiful breed of dog, but very different also, takes some getting use to. They just don't seem to get tired...........


----------



## tammymeyer4 (Jul 13, 2010)

rickaz80 said:


> How is your stepdaughter and what are her feelings toward your GSD? 16 is a hard age nowdays.


 
She is doing good... She loves our chocolate lab more.....and shows her more attention. I think the GSD is to independent for her personality..... She likes a needy dog...


----------



## tammymeyer4 (Jul 13, 2010)

DangerousBeauty said:


> Does she ignore him because she doesn't want to play or is she afraid of him?


 
Yes, lazy..........


----------

